# Auto Finesse Launch Sample packs



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News From AF

​
*New Sampler sets*

For all those sitting on the fence or wondering what all the hype is about we now have these handy little sampler sets available so you can try our products out before taking the jump to the full size bottles. The set contains our 5 most popular products from Citrus Power and Lather shampoo through to our all in one polish and Tough Coat paint sealant, it even includes Revive to finish your trim and tyres off with too.

These kits also double up as a handy little emergency kit to keep in the car, so you can keep it clean wherever you go :thumb:

Get yours HERE


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

I'll take a look...

... is that meant to read '100ml Lather car smapoo' on there btw?


----------

